# I'd Like To Thank The Academy...



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The Canadian Haunters Association announced their 2013 winners and we were honored by being selected for the Best International Haunt. Check out all the winners especially Pat's (Dead Things) awesome animated spider prop!

Best Canadian Yard Haunt - Hector Turner - Blackstone Cemetery





Best International Yard Haunt - Steve & Denice Koci - Santuary of Spook





Best Canadian Indoor / Walk Through Haunt - Justin Coupland - The Red Scare





Best Canadian Garage Haunt - Dan Murray - Pirates Cove





Best Canadian Animated Prop - Pat Molloy - Shiatsu Spider





Best Canadian Static Prop - Colin W Laughlin - Bugsy









Best Adult Male Costume - Adriel Greaves









Best Adult Female Costume - Rebecca Senese









A big thank you to President Chris Ainsworth for all his work making this happen, to all the judges who the time to review all the entries and to to Paul Hopkins for being the Official Sponsor and creating the custom 2013 trophies for all the Winners..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, that's just awesome! Kudos to one and all on their good work.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats to all! Those are some awesome displays and props. It's great to see that your efforts didn't go unnoticed. Now let's see what you guys are working on for this year!


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

That's fantastic! Congratulations to all the winners! You all did such fantastic jobs and are real inspirations to the rest of us. Can't wait to see what you do for 2014!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Congrats to all the winners! You raise the bar for the rest of us, can't wait to see what you all do for your encores.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Yay for you guys! Really nice work and super cool videos. (I guess I'll have to work harder this year to make the grade....)


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrats on your win Halsatff!!! Very well deserved! I agree 100% about Dead Thing's shiatsu spider. BTW, the link to his video was broken so here it is&#8230; Dead Things Vlog Shaitsu Spider Finished


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome job everyone! Congrats to all!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job to all the winners.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ah the things Screams are made of! Congrats are well deserved to each!


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

There are so many creative and resourceful people hard at work. Congrats!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners! A well deserved win Steven!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Terrific! I thought the end was the scariest. AHHHHHH! (We all have to deal with that every year)

Thanks for posting. Makes me want to be a better haunter. Congratulations on a well deserved win.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you all.
I received the trophy and certificate and they are very cool!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Both the trophy and certificate are very nice. Congrats again Steve.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Agreed - they are hauntingly beautiful


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Fantastic and I love that trophy!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

The trophies were custom made for the Canadian Haunters Association by Paul Hopkins and his team at www.hauntedhousecreations.com and I agree they are KILLER! He sculpted the masters and then made molds of each of the three elements - even the base. Once they cast all the pieces he used a CNC machine to engrave the different wording for each of the categories. Finally they were assembled and painted by hand making each one truly a unique work of art! The bonus of all this is that we now have a distinct CHA trophy that can be produced from year to year along with the custom certificates for all the winners.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations to all!
Everyone has such great haunts...I wish I had more props.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lunatic said:


> Congratulations to all!
> Everyone has such great haunts...I wish I had more props.


:jol:Me too!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

Congrats to you and everyone else.


----------

